# 10mile Walk for NUC



## HOBIE (May 3, 2015)

Starting at Newcastle along the Tyne to Wylam    May 17 at 10am, quayside public house.  10 Miles train back if u want .  A very good cause. World class Drs involved.


----------



## HOBIE (May 14, 2015)

This Week !


----------



## HOBIE (May 16, 2015)

Famous last words !    Weather has been ok today ! bit windy but ok       Hope the sun shines on us lot tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Famous last words !    Weather has been ok today ! bit windy but ok       Hope the sun shines on us lot tomorrow



Hope it goes well Hobie - forecast is good!


----------



## HOBIE (May 17, 2015)

Had an excellent day. Hard work & my 84yr old dad did it too ! Was windy but dry. Met Drs from Usa, Finland & Japan.  A real positive bunch


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Had an excellent day. Hard work & my 84yr old dad did it too ! Was windy but dry. Met Drs from Usa, Finland & Japan.  A real positive bunch



Well done! And especially your Dad!


----------

